# otto and Chinese Algae eater good match?



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a few Chinese algae eaters by mistake - what I really meant to buy where some mini-oto. Now after reading a bit more I think it was the Chinese algae eaters that took the tail off one of my tetras when I was blaming the turtle for it thinking the fish got in the way at dinner time.

The only good thing about it is that the Chinese algae eaters are so aggressive the turtle doesn't even think about bothering them. I am wondering if I could have 2 Chinese algae eaters with 2 oto just until the turtle got used to them in the tank without chasing them. Then I could take out the Chinese Algae eaters and have a peaceful tank again with the otto. I do love the crystal clear glass and enjoy watching the new fish. I will start feeding the Chinese algae eaters tonight if I can get some food past the turtle.

Forgot my Info
I'm fairly new to fish. I started with a turtle and then added a few fish. I found the turtle was nicer to the fish than the other fish were so continued with that. Now I have 6 tetras of different colors, 3 Chinese algae eaters and 1 small mud turtle with a scl length of almost 3 inches long. I test for ammonia and nitrate or nitrites and they are good. Tank is 2 years running with a huge filter and really only needs maintenance every 2 weeks now. Temperature is 76 degrees. It is a 75 gallon tank about 3/4 full to make space for a turtle dock. I have a basking light, a uv light and a bubbler. I am keeping a few plants alive and would like more but hate to add another light to my power bill. I have an all plastic tank but want to work towards an all natural tank.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok that was a stupid ideal

Looking at the tank this morning I can see they have devoured most of the algae on the sand and will be hungry very soon and Ruby ate every piece of algae I put in the tank last night for them and then stayed up later than me waiting for more!

I'm off to catch algae eaters and return them to the pet store - wish me luck it might take all day.

:fish-in-a-bag:

(If anyone knows - will the otto eat fish food too - the turtle doesn't like that)


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

It's too bad the turtle wouldn't do you a favor and eat the Chinese algae eaters!

The suckermouth cats will eat fish food, and you might be able to find some flakes that are mostly plant matter. My Pleco actively eats floating cichlid pellets at the side of the tank.

They do need supplemental feeding...I use algae wafers, zucchini, and I boil peas for 1 min, and squeeze them out of their seed coat. My pleco, and my Farlowella eat all of these. 

The trick for you will be finding something the turtle won't eat! As I mentioned, you should be able to find flake food that is mostly algae, and I have tried sinking pellets that were for herbivores. I quit using them because my bichir would go after them as soon as they hit the tank.

I don't yet have an oto, but I'm hoping to find one today!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I would totally get rid off all your chinese algea eaters. When they grow they get lazy, dont eat much algea at all, they need to be supplemented, and get VERY aggressive. Mine are 6" long and started chewing the tails off my panda corys. They were removed from my tanks and placed in their own tanks until i can rehome them. 
Stick with ottos, they like groups. They are quiet and eat algea.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

Sherry said:


> I would totally get rid off all your chinese algea eaters. When they grow they get lazy, dont eat much algea at all, they need to be supplemented, and get VERY aggressive. Mine are 6" long and started chewing the tails off my panda corys. They were removed from my tanks and placed in their own tanks until i can rehome them.
> Stick with ottos, they like groups. They are quiet and eat algea.


Already done thanks to some of your advise elsewhere - Chinese algae eaters were even too aggressive for my turtle. But the otto now seem to be too passive for my tank. I'm thinking about putting in more plants instead.

I'm now sort of looking for a fish about the same temperament as the mud turtle who can swim fairly fast because I know the turtle will give up the chase very soon and get used to it. I can add a couple new tetra with no problem. For the most part mud turtles just dig in the sand for bugs and worms and eat carrion in the wild. They are terrible swimmers and almost never catch a fish - she never got one tetra and now is just used to them. I think she enjoys the activity in the tank too so she's not bored.

Would you recommend a cory in my tank? I'm thinking of something that swims about middle height of the tank since that area is not occupied by turtle or fish. Any idea what fish is about the same temperament as a neon tetras?


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Corys, i would think are not good for a turtle tank, they are almost always on the bottom and even though fast, i can easily see a turtle swimming up and just biting down on one.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have no experience with turtles. Just the turtles we caught as kids in the nearby ponds. 
Cory's like to be in groups, 4-5 or 6. They stay on the bottom most of the time cleaning my gravel. I love mine. I do supplement too. I have 5 panda's in my 55g and one big oddball cory that I rescued. He is by himself species wise but he does hang around with the others. Even though he is twice their size. LOL
So I don't recommed any kind of cory in a tank with a turtle.


----------

